#  Alternativmedizin >   Weißkohlumschläge >

## Scoppy

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Weißkohlumschlägen bei Gelenkentzündungen gemacht?
Wenn ja, welche? 
Wie wendet man den Weißkohl an? Muss man ihn nur plattrollen oder abkochen? 
Viele Grüße
Conny

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass das Kraut wirklich helfen soll. Es wird bei Entzündungen und/oder Schwellungen genutzt.  
Das rohe Weißkraut (es geht auch Wirsing) wird kleingeschnitten und pur auf das betroffene Gebiet gelegt. Du fixierst es mit einem Tuch, kann ruhig etwas straffer sein, darf aber nicht kneifen. Der Verband muss täglich gewechselt werden. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Bücherwurm

Meine Oma hat damals öfters zu Weißkohlumschlägen gegriffen. Ich weiß aber leider überhaupt gar nicht mehr, ob der damals roh oder abgekocht war, tut mir schrecklich leid, nur das es geholfen hat.  
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung 
Bücherwurm

----------


## Scoppy

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde es nachher mal ausprobieren und hoffe, es hilft. Falsch machen kann man ja nichts. 
Liebe Grüße
Conny

----------


## Tina60

Ich mache das auch, wenn mein Knie mal wieder angeschwollen ist, 1 Kopf Weißkraut kaufen, ein paar ganze Blätter um das Knie legen und über Nacht mit einer elastischen Binde drumrum dranlassen, natürlich nicht nur einmal machen, sondern ein paar Tage, oder erstmal bis das Kraut aufgebraucht ist.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## andianna

Hallo! 
Normalerweise wird es so gemacht: Das Blatt Weißkraut auf ein Brett legen. Den Strunk in der Mitter heraus schneiden. Und dann ein bis zweimal mit einem Teigroller drüber damit sich die Poren öffnen. Dann auflegen. 
Lg und gute Besserung

----------


## Monika

Krautwickel haben eine anziehende und aufsaugende Wirkung. Es werden schädliche Substanzen wie Toxine und Schlackstoffe absorbiert und Vitamine und Mineralstoffe an den Organismus abzugeben. Toxine und Schlackstoffe werden sinngemäß, wie ein Magnet angesaugt und an die Oberfläche geschafft, wo sie über die Haut ausgeschieden werden.. 
Kohlwickel helfen, aber man muss es schon  über einen längeren Zeitraum anwenden.  ein paar Blätter von einen Weißkohl, harte Mittelrippe raus schneiden, mit ein Nudelholz, platt walzt 
Der Sinn :Blatt anzuquetschen, damit ein bisschen Saft rauskommen kann.
Die Blätter auf dein  z.b.Knie legen, Drumherum  ein elastische Binde wickelst  Infoseite. www.rheuma.wordpress.com  Rheuma-Informationsseite : www.rheuma-buch-clemens.de

----------


## Tina60

Was Du aber auch machen könntest wären Quarkwickel Quarkwickel werden in Kurzentren zur Therapie von geschwollenen Gelenken eingesetzt
Liebe Grüße - Tina

----------


## Scoppy

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, die ich gern annehme.
Den ersten Versuch startete ich gestern Abend, habe sogar den Eindruck, dass es meinem Knie heute schon besser geht.
Bedingt durch eine Patella-Luxation beiderseits wurden die Knie einige Male operiert und sind deshalb recht empfindlich, besonders bei nasskaltem Wetter. Es ist nicht so, dass ich dann nicht laufen kann, doch es nervt einfach. 
Den zweiten Versuch musste einer unserer Hunde über sich ergehen lassen, der, verletzungsbedingt eine Gelenkkapselentzündung im Ellenbogen hat und auch bei ihm hatte ich den Eindruck, die Krautwickel tun gut. Er kann es sich ja nicht einreden. 
In unserer Küche riecht es wie auf den Rieselfeldern, denn unsere Bauern düngen scheinbar gut :smile_08:  
Liebe Grüße
Conny

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo Conny! 
Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden gute Besserung! 
Liebe Grüße 
Bücherwurm

----------


## Scoppy

> Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden gute Besserung!

 Danke schön :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## altundgebrechli

Moin Moin!
Genau so wie es andianna schreibt, wird es gemacht. Zum Beispiel bei Nagelbettentzündungen wickel ich ein Blatt Weißkohl (ohne Strunk) um den Finger, zum Festhalten kommt ein lockeres Gummiband darüber - zwei bis drei Tage später geht es mir besser. Auch bei Entzündungen im Knie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Weißkohl die Wärme "heraus zieht". Bei Gelenkentzündungen kühlen die Weißkohlblätter jedenfalls. Ich habe Arthrose und kühle das Knie damit, allerdings bei meinen Fingern hilft nur Wärme (hierfür nehme ich Rapskörner, die ich in der Mikrowelle erhitze). 
Gute Besserung.
Ramona.

----------


## Scoppy

Moin Ramona,
danke für Deine Antwort.   

> allerdings bei meinen Fingern hilft nur Wärme

 Hast Du mal den Versuch gemacht, die Finger in Salzwasser zu baden? Salz in eine Schüssel und dann 10 Min die Finger darin leicht bewegen.
Ich habe, durch einen Kapselriss im Ringfinger, auch hin und wieder Probleme mit einer Entzündung und Schwellung. Salzwasser hilft ganz gut und eine Krankengymnastin sagte, man könne auch versuchen, das Gelenk etwas auseinander zu ziehen. Mir hilft das besser als alles andere. 
Dir auch gute Besserung
Conny

----------


## koekoek

Hallo, 
na sicher, Weißkohl hilft. Wir blanchieren ein oder zwei Blätter kurz, abkühlen lassen, angenehmer und einfacher ist es,
die Blattstrünke zu entfernen. Auf die betroffene Stelle legen, evtl. vorher noch Retterspitz auf die Haut, leicht umwickeln, darf nicht kneifen oder abbinden. Ein paar Nächte wiederholen - immer mit frischen Blättern. Gute Besserung.
Übrigens - an den Geruch gewöhnt man sich. 
Grüße

----------

